# RRA AR15 & Rem 870



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Pretty good lookin' pair... :smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Great Combo...*



js said:


> Pretty good lookin' pair... :smt1099


:smt1099 I would say that's a fine lookng pair. They will serve you well if you ever need them. I sure would like to have one of them Black rifles. Good luck with them.:smt023 :smt1099


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Yup, only thing missing is an Eotech(or bushnell Gen III) holosight:smt023 :smt023


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I gotta get me an AR! It's all I can think about lately. :drooling:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Todd said:


> I gotta get me an AR! It's all I can think about lately. :drooling:


:smt048 I am with you on that Todd. I am looking for one in 9mm because I can shoot it at the in door range I go to. :smt023


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

scooter said:


> Yup, only thing missing is an Eotech(or bushnell Gen III) holosight:smt023 :smt023


I was just thinking that! :mrgreen:

Great lookin guns! I love that shotty! (how much was it btw?)


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> I was just thinking that! :mrgreen:
> 
> Great lookin guns! I love that shotty! (how much was it btw?)


I paid 199.00 for it, But had to buy another barrel for it. When I bought it, it was marked as having a 18.5" barrel...turns out it was a 20". I wanted 18...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

js said:


> I paid 199.00 for it, But had to buy another barrel for it. When I bought it, it was marked as having a 18.5" barrel...turns out it was a 20". I wanted 18...


Do they have anymore? :smt033


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Nice work, JS. What's been your best source for your AR parts & upgrades?


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> What's been your best source for your AR parts & upgrades?


various places...but mostly from:

www.talonarms.com

www.rainierarms.com

www.bravocompanyusa.com

I just ordered 10 more 30rd mags and a Daniel Defense sling mount for my handguard today, hopefully I have them by Monday.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks for the links, I've a recently acquired a Bushmaster that I want to tune up ...


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

nice setup!


----------



## snapda9 (Dec 25, 2007)

very nice


----------

